

100 websites in 100 days - karenxcheng
http://thuongvuho.com/

======
karenxcheng
Thuong was inspired by Jennifer Dewalt's 180 websites in 180 days:
[http://jenniferdewalt.com/](http://jenniferdewalt.com/)

He screen captured his progress here:
[https://giveit100.com/@rainloft/2bjr46](https://giveit100.com/@rainloft/2bjr46)

